# Argentina Primera Division 26-29 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 25, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Aug 23:00 Godoy Cruz - CA Banfield 1.85 3.30 3.90 +45 
27 Aug 01:10 Estudiantes de La Plata - San Martin de San Juan 1.57 3.60 5.50 +45 
27 Aug 03:15 Racing Club - Arsenal de Sarandi 1.83 3.30 4.00 +45 
27 Aug 21:05 Atletico Lanus - CA Tigre 1.70 3.40 4.65 +45 
27 Aug 23:10 Atletico de Rafaela - Olimpo Bahia Blanco 2.05 3.20 3.25 +45 
28 Aug 03:15 Velez Sarsfield - CA All Boys 1.48 3.75 6.50 +45 
28 Aug 20:00 Colon Santa Fe - Union de Santa Fe 1.83 3.30 4.00 +45 
28 Aug 22:00 CA Belgrano - Newell's Old Boys 2.15 3.15 3.15 +45 
29 Aug 00:10 Boca Juniors - CA San Lorenzo 1.83 3.30 4.00 +45 
29 Aug 02:15 Argentinos Jrs - CA Independiente 2.20 3.10 3.10 +45


----------

